# Another Brittany Pup



## HookUpFishOn (Apr 29, 2005)

My brother still has 2 pups for sale. Both parents and litter are AKC registered. Both sre males, one is liver and white, the other orange and white. They are going on 17 weeks, and his biggest concern now is to find a few good homes. He's willing to take offers. Initial asking price was around $300, but I know he''l take a lot less than that now. Here is a picture of the puppy I got from the same litter.


----------



## Trucked (Apr 6, 2004)

I took home the liver and white one today. They still have the orange and white Brittany left. He is already pointing on the wing. 17 weeks old and pointing already. Gonna make someone a great dog.


----------



## Trucked (Apr 6, 2004)

Here he is. 17 weeks old and ready to go.

























Registered name; DAKOTA BIG SKY CODY
Nickname; Cody


----------

